# Steam offline Modus für Lan Games



## Bullz (20. September 2016)

Hätte eine Frage zum Offline Modus von Steam

Quelle:
Offline Mode - How To's - Knowledge Base - Steam Support

Lautdem was ich das verstanden habe kann man sich an mehreren Pcs mit einem Account anmelden .. dann in den Offline mode gehen und danach Spiele über LAN spielen mit nur 1 Lizenz an X Rechner und Steam stellt einem kein Bein dabei.

Würden gern bei einer LAN Arma 3 zocken auf 4 Rechner im LAN zocken mit 1 Lizenz ... bzw viele anderes Games mit LAN Modus ausprobieren. Wird das funktionieren und wäre es " legal " ?


----------



## Cinnayum (20. September 2016)

Das wird wohl davon abhängen, ob das jeweilige Spiel die Keys der Partner im LAN-Modus abfragt.

Spiele kannst du generell auf so vielen PCs installieren, wie du lustig bist, solange sie dir gehören. Gewerbliche Nutzung oder öffentliche Aufführung würde ich in deinem Fall einmal ausschließen  .
Wenn die verschiedenen Spielinstanzen dann auch im LAN miteinander reden, steht dem MP-Spaß nichts entgegen.

Ich weiß, dass sich 2 PCs mit dem gleichen Account im LAN und Offline-Modus finden (für In-Home-Streaming).
Ich denke jedoch, dass die Steam-Freunde-Invite Funktion dort nicht funktionieren dürfte. Kommt auf einen Versuch an.


----------



## Bullz (20. September 2016)

laut wiki
Steam – Wikipedia



> Offline Modus: Seit 2004 kann der Steam-Client in den Offline-Modus versetzt werden. Dieser ist vor allem für Einzelspieler und LAN-Partys gedacht und kann benutzt werden, falls keine Internetverbindung möglich oder erwünscht ist. Dazu müssen die Kontodaten (inklusive Passwort) von Steam während des letzten Online-Betriebs gespeichert und verifiziert worden sein. Ist der Offline-Modus aktiviert, kann weder im Internet gespielt noch Software aktualisiert werden. Auch können keine neuen Spiele registriert werden. Zum Betrieb von Spielen in diesem Modus müssen diese vollständig heruntergeladen worden sein. Im Offline-Modus können mehrere Spieler unter demselben Konto auf einem LAN-Server miteinander spielen


----------



## Bullz (20. September 2016)

auch hier
Steam: Offline Modus aktivieren – Ohne Internet spielen – GIGA


> Im Offline Modus von Steam können mehrere Spieler unter ein und demselben Account auf einem LAN-Server miteinander spielen. Geschäft machte diese Idee mit Valves eigenen Mehrspieler-Titeln Counter-Strike, Left4Dead und Portal, für die man somit nur eine Kopie benötigte.


----------

